
Starhub all about your GitHub's profiles - intika
https://starhub.be
======
intika
Starhub:

All about your Github account, public and private activity, stars count,
release download count, who followed/unfollowed and starred/unstarred your
Github repositories plus daily email notification about changes and much more.

Features:

\- Profiler: github profile for any github user with various statistics
(starhub.be/username)

\- My-Starhub: display total stars for all repository

\- My-Starhub: public and private activity history listing

\- My-Starhub: activity history listing filter/search

\- My-Starhub: watch all repos (forked one as well)

\- My-Starhub: no github write access required

\- My-Starhub: daily email notification (only on changes)

\- My-Starhub: notification for new followers/unfollower starred/unstarred
repository

\- My-Starhub: global user statistics on activities and used languages

\- Statistics: stars and releases downloads counter & stats

\- Tools: user mail finder, username converter, user-id converter, downloader,
etc

\- And much more...

